# "Find It Now" tracking device



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Just thought I would pass on a bit of info on a product that I seen first hand spoil some dirty rotten low life thieves... A buddy of mine just bought a 2014 CanAm commander 1000, a real slick solid black one with a new trailer. He also installed a product called "Find It Now" its a tracking device that is small & easy to hide. It has to be hooked to 12v power, but,,,, it also has its own limited power supply in case power is cut. Heres the cool deal, last night my buddys canam was stolen, the unit sends a message to your phone if the unit moves at all, it was 1:45 am and he was a sleep and the buggy is stored at the work yard not his house so he didn't realize until this morn at 7am it was gone. He got on google and the find it now unit was showing his rig at a storage unit in Conroe. They took it from Sour Lake. He directed the law right to the buggy and within 45 minutes the law had it back at the station. That is impressive!!! The thieves are also in the laws cross hairs 2 guys & 1 girl. Just thought Id share this with the ATV/UTV guys that finally the good guys won on this stealing thing.. May be worth a look!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool story. Congrats to your buddy for getting it back.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Finally found it I think. Is this what he had?

http://www.finditnowusa.com/


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

$ 60 a month plus initial cost and installation ain't bad at all for results like that!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

$60 a month is ridiculous. You can find trackers for much less than that. I have a gps tracker on my dog that utilizes a geofence, $7.95 a month.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have Ins, no way Id pay $60 a month for a tracking device. I have 3 sidexsides, $180 a month lmao, no way


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> I have Ins, no way Id pay $60 a month for a tracking device. I have 3 sidexsides, $180 a month lmao, no way


Wow, sorry guys I had no idea it cost so much per month,, I was just stoked that FINALLY someone got their ATV/UTV back from no good sorry scum bag thiefs... But to see the deal work is awesome!!


----------



## 1keywest (Feb 24, 2014)

FYI.....I have one of these Find It Now's and it is NOT $60 per month. It is $60 per YEAR ( $59.95 ). Thats only $5 per month...less than a 6 pack of beer.
I just paid my yearly renewasl 2 weeks ago. At $60 a month not sure they would sell too many of these...LOL
Great little unit by the way as it sure makes me feel better having it installed on my boat and ATV

Glad to hear your buddy got your Commander back Kickin'Bass !!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*call cory D*

Coryd on the board sells and installs GPS trackers, I don't believe there is a monthly charge on the units he carries but I could be wrong. Hard wired in but has a 3 day internal battery in case the thieves discconect the ATV battery. 
You can track your own ATV off your cell phone.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im calling Corey D today!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*scuba ready*

Hotrod I have seen the way you ride so you better ask Corey if he has one certified for scuba divers! lol


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Joey please update us if you talk to Corey...price/info etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher_105 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm a dealer for these http://www.uplink.com/uplinkgps.aspx and have them installed on our company trucks and could easily install in any utv/atv, they work perfect for our application...


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*gps tracking*

the only gps that i would recommend for ATV's is the black line harpoon, it is the only one i know of that is rugged enough to deal with ******** driving ATVs and SXS's like submarines! it is fairly simple to install just hiding it is the hardest part, as far as service i believe it is like 10$ a month. another thing about the harpoon is that it has a key fob that you put on your ATV keys and if the ATV moves the system will automatically inform you that the unit is moving without the fob in range. with this system you can locate your atv 24/7 365 from any internet device. I am checking with my supplier to get the best pricing for 2cool members. The Harpoon retails for 399.99.
here is the link
http://www.blacklineautomotive.com/products/harpoon/index.html


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup, dont think that will work on my razors, I take them in water over the dash. It would have to go under the roof in like my amp enclosure maybe. Cool deal, but **** $1200 for 3 bikes.


----------



## 1keywest (Feb 24, 2014)

I can tell you that my FIN GPS is waterproof as I looked it over before I installed on my boat and you can see a rubber/silcone type gasket that seperates the 2 pieces that go together. Its pretty small too. I also have it on a predator 500 atv and I take that thing thru everything. No problems with water..mud, etc....
The thing I don't like about the Harpoon and most other devices out there is something that I can't believe most of them do....they put their name on the device. This makes it very easy to identify and although that may be ok on a car that the device is hidden up in the dash out of site...whatever you buy..make sure it doesn't have the name of the GPS company on it and make sure they do not have lights on the device. This is a big no no in my opinion as if someone tries to steal your property and they see flashing lights and the GPS company name plastered on it...they will toss the device and then you got nothin...
I paid $495 for mine and the 1st year was included in that price.....I pay $59.95 per year after that..so roughly about $5 per month..


----------

